# pneumonia in foals



## LaylaB (Jan 3, 2014)

Can anyone give me any personal experiences of having a foal with pneumonia ? I have a 6m miniature Shetland who is very lethargic. The vet has advised he has creaky sounding lungs and she believes he has had pneumonia when very young. He is on antibiotics and ventopulmin. He is being kept stabled at present. Has a good appetite but breathing is slightly laboured. His temp is fine. Any advice would be appreciated as im getting conflicting Info from vet/breeder

Xx


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

can't see anybody going against what your vet says. ventopulmin isn't the cheapest drug either but I have only ever used it on horses with COPD and then kept them out doors, soaked hay etc as much as possible.

what does your yard owner say?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

and treacle butties...for the cough.


----------



## LaylaB (Jan 3, 2014)

The issue I have is that the vet has diagnosed this Without doing any test's but after I contacted the breeder they came straight out to see roki and he is adament that he has never pneumonia. I am going to kp with the medication and see how it goes. The vet was quite young and although has dealt with alt of horses is not an equine vet. The breeder has been doing this for along time and has seen pneumonia in foals but he seems to think he is more likely to have pneumonia at the moment. The vet wasn't too helpful and was quick to make her diagnosis based on listening to his lungs. He is on corodine which is the antibiotic so I hope to see some improvement and that he doesn't just give up. 
The yard owner is a farmer and deals with sheep


----------

